# Any other datsun addicts here?



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

There’s not enough time left in my day to go over what all I’ve had so for now I’ll just post up the current ones

Daily - 79 620 king cab
L20b motor with work done and a Weber 32/36


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

78 620 King Cab project(future daily and weekend track/auto X fun) 
- Ka24De motor & 5 speed from a 91 240sx
- 4 wheel disc breaks 
- 1 piece drive line 
- full custom/aftermarket interior 
- aftermarket gauges with LED conversion
- full sound system minus a sub
- fully functional factory Nissan push button start and alarm

There’s lots more I’m forgetting I’m sure but here’s the highlights 


The day I got her as a rolling shell


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

Stage one of the build:

Stock L20b motor with twin sidedraft SU carbs
5 speed trans
And the very beginning of what became known as my “annoying ass green” obsession


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

And finally the current build in process “Green 2.0”


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

Last but deffanitly not least!!

The coup de grace build, my 76 610 coupe 

Currently a bare shell that has been dropped off with my body/paint guy, when I get her back she will be a multi year build to finish her. With the end results being a show car but no trailer queen 


Here she is the day I dropped her off to start the body work


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 12, 2019)

And this is a photoshop I had a friend put together that’s shows about what I’m aiming for as an end result.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Datsun. Now that is a name I have not heard in a long time. Up here in the salt belt, most of them have long since rusted back into the earth. You actually don’t see many vintage Nissan PU or pathfinders here. Heck one of my Toyotas is from 2005 and is considered an antique.


----------



## milkman (Feb 12, 2019)

Eagle_Adam said:


> There’s not enough time left in my day to go over what all I’ve had so for now I’ll just post up the current ones
> 
> Daily - 79 620 king cab
> L20b motor with work done and a Weber 32/36
> ...



Thanks for posting that, sure brings back memories. I had a '73 same color, 1600 with automatic. I found an L20 with 4spd and changed it over nobody would believe the loads of wood I hauled with that thing, bed with topper ricked full and trailer loaded behind. Couldn't kill it. Also had the Weber.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 12, 2019)

One of the best cars I owned was a Datsun 310. I loved that you could change the clutch without pulling the transmission. It was my wife's first manual tranny and she put 100K on the orig. clutch.


----------



## milkman (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah, I liked Datsun, I had several.
1969 510 wagon
1974 610 wagon
1973 620 P/U
1980 810 2dr ht 5spd
1984 Nissan Maxima
1986 Nissan hard body P/U


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 12, 2019)

2nd car i drove, 67 1300.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 12, 2019)

Very cool projects Adam - my first truck was a '76 Datsun king cab with the L20B and the five speed manual, which I believe '76 was the first year for the five speed.

I bought that truck in the summer of '88. In 1991 I bought an '85.5 720D with the Z-24 motor and put 300k miles on that truck. The Z24 was one of Nissan's best.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 12, 2019)

Sadly most of them rusted out here from road salt. My 1994 126.000 miles. 3.0 5spd.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Feb 15, 2019)

I've had a 720 pickup. 4x4 diesel, SD 25 IIRC,.
Loved it!


----------



## milkman (Feb 15, 2019)

Markus said:


> I've had a 720 pickup. 4x4 diesel, SD 25 IIRC,.
> Loved it!



Yeah, I liked Datsun, I had several.
1969 510 wagon
1974 610 wagon
1973 620 P/U
1980 810 2dr ht 5spd
1984 Nissan Maxima
*1987* Nissan hard body 4X4 P/U


I sure wanted one of those when I got mine, but the no power steering killed that, if it had the SD28, I might just have overlooked the no PS. I corrected my list, the hard body was '87.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's a few pics of my 720. It was a 1985 so it was a Nissan but it really was a Datsun. 
The 2wd 720 is my dad's. I took the doors and gearbox from it...
I painted it black and used it as a work truck for a year or two. Getting gas for my saws in the middle picture


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

milkman said:


> Yeah, I liked Datsun, I had several.
> 1969 510 wagon
> 1974 610 wagon
> 1973 620 P/U
> ...



Damn, I can give you a small list of parts that would make it so damn near any L motor set up could have power steering using factory components…


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

buzz sawyer said:


> One of the best cars I owned was a Datsun 310. I loved that you could change the clutch without pulling the transmission. It was my wife's first manual tranny and she put 100K on the orig. clutch.



310, as in the FWD 310????


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

milkman said:


> 1974 610 wagon
> 1980 810 2dr ht 5spd



Now these two you don’t see much of, I grew up with my dad driving a 4dr 810 auto. A 2dr 810 coupe is one of the few I have yet to own that is still on my must have list


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is a quick sample of some of the Datsuns I’ve had in my stable thus far

67 SSS RL411




77 620 I bought as a parts rig




77 620 King Cab Deluxe (Pizzazy edition)




86 Nissan 720 King Cab 4x4




71 4dr 510




Another 620 KC





620 Longbed








A B210 hatch I put together for my lil bro




Yet another 620




75 620, by far the cleanest one I’ve done yet IMO




So clean I had to do a photo shoot....


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

My first datsun! (Who’s life was ended my a driver on their phone -.- )




Another 620




And another




Just one more.... I swear




79 210 Deluxe 








Another b210 hatch




710 wagon(did soooooooo many mods to this one)












710 wagon(supposed to be a parts rig but was too nice, so I fixed it and flipped it for the SSS411)




Another 710 wagon for parts 



A 521 




One more 4dr dime




Ya I lied... I’m a truck guy at heart




The infamous Pumpkin210




More trucks




An ALL stock 210 deluxe (seriously stupid clean)




The only Z I’ve ever owned along with a few previously mentioned 




If I could get access to my other Photobucket account I would post more pictures, but I won’t bore you guys any longer.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 15, 2019)

Eagle_Adam said:


> 310, as in the FWD 310????


Yes, great little car.


----------



## milkman (Feb 15, 2019)

Eagle_Adam said:


> Damn, I can give you a small list of parts that would make it so damn near any L motor set up could have power steering using factory components…



Non power wasn't a problem for the '73, but don't know if L components would work on the SD engines.


----------



## milkman (Feb 15, 2019)

Eagle_Adam said:


> Now these two you don’t see much of, I grew up with my dad driving a 4dr 810 auto. A 2dr 810 coupe is one of the few I have yet to own that is still on my must have list



The 610 wagon had quite a story, my son ran off the road and tore the right front suspension up, fixed that and finally sold it to a neighbor that had horses, he lost a coolant hose and ran it till it blew the head gasket, I repoed it and surfaced the head and new head gasket. He had been hauling horse feed in the back and a lot of it had sprouted, what a stinking mess. My daughter got the car and finished high school with it. 
The 810 was a good looking car, not fast, but I lost it in a divorce, since she couldn't afford the Maxima payment book. Would like to have another 810 restored.


----------



## milkman (Feb 15, 2019)

Really like the blue cam cover, I had black wrinkle finish on mine.


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

milkman said:


> Really like the blue cam cover, I had black wrinkle finish on mine.



It’s actually a candy purple powder coat with a pretty heavy flake 

More eye candy
















I built this wagon for a now Ex GF, it was her only one so I did it all.....
- coilovers
- custom oversized front disc breaks 
- completely rebuilt/oversized motor and carbs
- full stereo 
- wheels n tires
- aftermarket seats 
- the list goes on 

Unfortunately since it has left my care ...... -.-





Lucky her I’m a hoarder


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 15, 2019)

Finally found the picture I was after, I can definitely see the “blue“ you were seeing


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 16, 2019)

buzz sawyer said:


> Yes, great little car.



Maybe not the most desirable, but probably one of the rarest/least seen datsuns that was sold in the US


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 16, 2019)

milkman said:


> Non power wasn't a problem for the '73, but don't know if L components would work on the SD engines.



Well if it were to ever become something you needed to know, I’m ur guy


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 16, 2019)

milkman said:


> The 810 was a good looking car, not fast, but I lost it in a divorce, since she couldn't afford the Maxima payment book. Would like to have another 810 restored.



The time is now! The dream is alive and well 
https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/cto/d/lake-oswego-datsun-z-motor/6818084668.html

I’m SUCH a wonderful bad influence


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Feb 16, 2019)

What the datsun crew bbq’s the yard fills fast 









This ones for Milkman











This is the definition on me n Datsuns 




Crisp cars n birds flyn high


----------



## Eagle_Adam (May 4, 2019)

The psychosis of JDM sheet metal & gasoline that is my addiction deepened that much further today.

Just got back into town after being away from home for the last week or so, I was deff supposed to be diagnosing the runnability issues I’m having with my 041AVE today....

Instead i fed my monster and brought this little gem home 










She’s a Super clean 1976 Datsun 710 wagon


----------



## haakon (Jan 28, 2022)

A friend of mine is into Dattos, his is the blue one. Called 1600s over here.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 28, 2022)

I had a 310 in the late 70s. 
Loved the transverse engine design - you could replace the clutch (at 100k miles) without dropping the tranny. After I sold it, the rear suspension separated from the body. I think the kid abused it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 11, 2022)

I had an 86 terrano, wife had a 92 when we met. My grandfather brought new skylines for years in the 80's.


----------

